# Strikeforce San Jose: Nick Diaz vs Evangelista Cyborg



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Strikeforce in San Jose*
Date: Jan 29, 2011 9 PM EST
Location: San Jose, Calif.
Venue: HP Pavilion
Broadcast: Showtime












> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Nick Diaz vs. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos (for welterweight title)
> * Champ Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Robbie Lawler (for middleweight title)
> ...


Mayhem is rumored to still be on the card, but against Tim Kennedy. The MW champ, Jacare, fights Robbie Lawler. They have Roger Gracie vs Trevor Prangley, that rescheduled Hercshel Walker 'fight', and now the main event is settled. Nick Diaz vs Evangelista Santos makes for a hell of a main card :thumbsup:










> Nick Diaz (23-7 MMA, 4-0 SF) finally has an opponent.
> 
> The Strikeforce welterweight champion will fight on Jan. 29, as has long been expected, but a much-anticipated bout with Jason "Mayhem" Miller has been put on hold for now.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

am I reading this right? Is Nick Diaz fighting Cyborg?? a woman....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wrong Cyborg lol


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You should have let that one go G  The pic would have fooled alot in the first post, lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

enceledus said:


> am I reading this right? Is Nick Diaz fighting Cyborg?? a woman....


I seriously hope this is a joke.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OK noobs =) there are two Cyborgs husband and wife fighters are not uncommon.


This fight shows how shallow strikefore is, Diaz should destroy Evangelista without much problem and its a fight I cant get excited for.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow thats poor from Strikeforce IMO. Cyborg is what 18-13 in his career and 3-2 in his last 5 fights... Diaz takes that by absolute demolition.

Also Tim Kennedy is very capable of beating Mayhem which means when Diaz/Mayhem does happen it could have lost a bit of the buzz around it.
Still the card is a solid one though.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Just make the damn diaz/mayhem fight and get it over with im tired of hearing about it. Not like mayhem is going to stand a chance anyway


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You really don't think Mayhem stands a chance? Mayhem destroys Diaz for me, as does Paul Daley. Hence why the Diaz camp are so keen to keep him away from those 2 guys, especially Mayhem.

Yay, another mediocre fighter to add to Nick Diaz's record. Why on Earth couldn't they sort him out a proper opponent? Paul Daley or Jason Miller would have been far more interesting fights. Hell, even Tyron Woodley would be a better fight than Cyborg, at least Woodley's fairly earnt a shot. What's Cyborg done? Lost to Villasenor at 185, so dropped down to 170 and beat the hugely over-rated Zaromskis. Great. Man Strikeforce need to work on their division depth, 170 is especially light on serious contenders, and the ones they do have seem to be being kept away from the champion. Hope Cyborg wins though, will be another example of Strikeforce weighting a title fight heavily on the more popular fighter, I'm sure Diaz will get all the promotion, so it'd be hilarious if it blew up in SF's face again. Would love Diaz to get KTFO by Cyborg, would be hilarious.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> You really don't think Mayhem stands a chance? Mayhem destroys Diaz for me, as does Paul Daley. Hence why the Diaz camp are so keen to keep him away from those 2 guys, especially Mayhem.
> 
> Yay, another mediocre fighter to add to Nick Diaz's record. Why on Earth couldn't they sort him out a proper opponent? Paul Daley or Jason Miller would have been far more interesting fights. Hell, even Tyron Woodley would be a better fight than Cyborg, at least Woodley's fairly earnt a shot. What's Cyborg done? Lost to Villasenor at 185, so dropped down to 170 and beat the hugely over-rated Zaromskis. Great. Man Strikeforce need to work on their division depth, 170 is especially light on serious contenders, and the ones they do have seem to be being kept away from the champion. Hope Cyborg wins though, will be another example of Strikeforce weighting a title fight heavily on the more popular fighter, I'm sure Diaz will get all the promotion, so it'd be hilarious if it blew up in SF's face again. Would love Diaz to get KTFO by Cyborg, would be hilarious.


Like I said they need more depth, Miller and Daily are about it and after he beats them I think strikefore is kind of a dead end for Nick.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Strikeforce seems to be missing the boat on this one. Good storyline between Mayhem and Diaz. Might have to do with Mayhem's contract having only 1 fight left on it. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

box said:


> You should have let that one go G  The pic would have fooled alot in the first post, lol.


 

I guess Im slippin lol


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> You really don't think Mayhem stands a chance? Mayhem destroys Diaz for me, as does Paul Daley. Hence why the Diaz camp are so keen to keep him away from those 2 guys, especially Mayhem.
> 
> Yay, another mediocre fighter to add to Nick Diaz's record. Why on Earth couldn't they sort him out a proper opponent? Paul Daley or Jason Miller would have been far more interesting fights. Hell, even Tyron Woodley would be a better fight than Cyborg, at least Woodley's fairly earnt a shot. What's Cyborg done? Lost to Villasenor at 185, so dropped down to 170 and beat the hugely over-rated Zaromskis. Great. Man Strikeforce need to work on their division depth, 170 is especially light on serious contenders, and the ones they do have seem to be being kept away from the champion. Hope Cyborg wins though, will be another example of Strikeforce weighting a title fight heavily on the more popular fighter, I'm sure Diaz will get all the promotion, so it'd be hilarious if it blew up in SF's face again. Would love Diaz to get KTFO by Cyborg, would be hilarious.


No i really dont think mayhem stands a chance, He has nothing hes really good at other then making a ass out of himself on a daily basis and getting jumped by shields and his boys. Mayhem hasnt done anything, he has no amazing wins, nothing that shows off his skills at all. Diaz on the other hand is one of the best bjj users in the game right now and can make anyone tap from anywhere. Mayhem just dosent do it for me.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mayhem can more than handle himself on the feet, and I could see him out-striking Diaz. Then his wrestling is far superior to Diaz's, and Mayhem has some of the best submission defence in the game, there's no way Nick Diaz submits Mayhem if Jacare couldn't. Mayhem has the perfect style to take out Nick Diaz AFAIC.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Mayhem can more than handle himself on the feet, and I could see him out-striking Diaz. Then his wrestling is far superior to Diaz's, and Mayhem has some of the best submission defence in the game, there's no way Nick Diaz submits Mayhem if Jacare couldn't. Mayhem has the perfect style to take out Nick Diaz AFAIC.


Just because your a mayhem mark you can admit that diaz is the better fighter

its ok admitting is the first step to be healed.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Diaz is on a better run of wins, but Mayhem has the perfect style to take Nick Diaz out.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is sad. Cyborg is a mid tier fighter at best and that is being generous. I thought Strikeforces bad match making in the heavyweight division was all related to Fedor and his management, apparently I was wrong. Strikeforce puts on fights that dont make sense in the WW division aswell. Hardcore fans know this is a bullshit fight and casual fans have no idea who the hell dude cyborg is.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Meh, another card filled with decent fights but nothing I am excited to see. Strikeforce is essentially Sengoku at this point. Occasionally they give you a Noons/Diaz but it is mostly Mayhem/Kennedy. I like Prangley's chances though that might be a great bet if the bookies give Roger too much credit. It would be funny if Diaz lost to this hand picked opponent.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

osmium said:


> Meh, another card filled with decent fights but nothing I am excited to see. Strikeforce is essentially Sengoku at this point. Occasionally they give you a Noons/Diaz but it is mostly Mayhem/Kennedy. I like Prangley's chances though that might be a great bet if the bookies give Roger too much credit. It would be funny if Diaz lost to this hand picked opponent.


I think Gracie is to big and way to good of a grappler for Prangley. I dont think that one gets out of the first.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I think Gracie is to big and way to good of a grappler for Prangley. I dont think that one gets out of the first.


He looked highly mediocre against Randleman and has stated that he doesn't train his standup much. I think Prangley can keep it standing long enough to TKO him. I'd bet heavily on Prangley with 2-1 or better odds.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Seriously? Cyborg Santos? What a joke.

Diaz is becoming the WW Fedor. Picking the easiest fights possible to make his record look good.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's the thing, it doesn't make his record look good. KJ Noons, over the hill Hayato Sakurai and Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, and Marius Zaromskis are not as impressive wins as his fans like to think they are. If anything his last 5 wins are worse than Fedor's last 5, at least the guys Fedor's been fighting were Top 10 when he fought them. I really don't understand how Nick Diaz has suddenly become this beast of a fighter according to some MMA fans. I mean he's talented sure, but I've seen people talking about him being the main contender to Georges St. Pierre at 170, which is frankly laughable. He wouldn't be Top 5 in the UFC WW division. He'd get tooled by GSP, Shields, Fitch, Alves, Penn, Hughes Condit, Kampmann, has already lost to Diego Sanchez and I think Dan Hardy would beat him too. He's another fighter that's hugely over-rated purely because he doesn't fight in the UFC. He proved in his last UFC stint that although he has talent, he's no world beater. Until Diaz beats Daley and steps up and beats Mayhem I refuse to rate him in the Top 10.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> That's the thing, it doesn't make his record look good. KJ Noons, over the hill Hayato Sakurai and Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, and Marius Zaromskis are not as impressive wins as his fans like to think they are. If anything his last 5 wins are worse than Fedor's last 5, at least the guys Fedor's been fighting were Top 10 when he fought them. I really don't understand how Nick Diaz has suddenly become this beast of a fighter according to some MMA fans. I mean he's talented sure, but I've seen people talking about him being the main contender to Georges St. Pierre at 170, which is frankly laughable. He wouldn't be Top 5 in the UFC WW division. He'd get tooled by GSP, Shields, Fitch, Alves, Penn, Hughes Condit, Kampmann, has already lost to Diego Sanchez and I think Dan Hardy would beat him too. He's another fighter that's hugely over-rated purely because he doesn't fight in the UFC. He proved in his last UFC stint that although he has talent, he's no world beater. Until Diaz beats Daley and steps up and beats Mayhem I refuse to rate him in the Top 10.


Zaromskis isn't terrible but I see where your coming from. Either way Daley or Miller beats him. He can duck all he wants but he better like Strikeforce because UFC won't sign him for being Cyborg. lol


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> That's the thing, it doesn't make his record look good. KJ Noons, over the hill Hayato Sakurai and Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, and Marius Zaromskis are not as impressive wins as his fans like to think they are. If anything his last 5 wins are worse than Fedor's last 5, at least the guys Fedor's been fighting were Top 10 when he fought them. I really don't understand how Nick Diaz has suddenly become this beast of a fighter according to some MMA fans. I mean he's talented sure, but I've seen people talking about him being the main contender to Georges St. Pierre at 170, which is frankly laughable. He wouldn't be Top 5 in the UFC WW division. He'd get tooled by GSP, Shields, Fitch, Alves, Penn, Hughes Condit, Kampmann, has already lost to Diego Sanchez and I think Dan Hardy would beat him too. He's another fighter that's hugely over-rated purely because he doesn't fight in the UFC. He proved in his last UFC stint that although he has talent, he's no world beater. Until Diaz beats Daley and steps up and beats Mayhem I refuse to rate him in the Top 10.


I think Diaz is another fighter that falls under the Overeem Principle. His skills set has seemed extremely impressive in recent history, he seems to have all the talent of a top ten or top five fighter, but he doesnt actually have any real impressive victories over top competition. If you ranked fighters on talent, he would be near the top. Thats the Overeem principle.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't agree, simply because of the division he's in and the amount of top class wrestling that exists in that weight class. He doesn't have the takedown defense and then the submission game to match-up to, or submit the likes of GSP, Shields, Fitch, Hughes and Sanchez (though he could possibly submit Sanchez I guess, though I don't think it's likely); and doesn't have the takedown offense or striking to beat Penn, Alves, Kampmann or Condit. I also see Dan Hardy and Paul Daley out-striking him. Diaz's jiu jitsu is excellent, and his style of boxing is certainly effective, but even using the Overeem principle I don't see him making the Top 5. It works with Alistair, because I think his style and skill-set would adapt extremely well at the top level of MMA, but with Diaz at 170, I don't think so.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> I don't agree, simply because of the division he's in and the amount of top class wrestling that exists in that weight class. He doesn't have the takedown defense and then the submission game to match-up to, or submit the likes of GSP, Shields, Fitch, Hughes and Sanchez (though he could possibly submit Sanchez I guess, though I don't think it's likely); and doesn't have the takedown offense or striking to beat Penn, Alves, Kampmann or Condit. I also see Dan Hardy and Paul Daley out-striking him. Diaz's jiu jitsu is excellent, and his style of boxing is certainly effective, but even using the Overeem principle I don't see him making the Top 5. It works with Alistair, because I think his style and skill-set would adapt extremely well at the top level of MMA, but with Diaz at 170, I don't think so.


I agree, I dont think there is anyway he would crack the actual top eight, but as long as he isnt fighting top guys, people will be able to say things like he has the talent to be at the top.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

slapshot said:


> OK noobs =) there are two Cyborgs husband and wife fighters are not uncommon.
> 
> 
> This fight shows how shallow strikefore is, Diaz should destroy Evangelista without much problem and its a fight I cant get excited for.


I know there are 2 cyborgs.... the picture just threw me, haha. I feel like a dumbass for even asking this question. I just woke up when I read this... no excuse, hah.

This fight sucks.... the fans want him to fight Mayhem.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't like this fight at all. You are telling me Cyborg has done more to deserve a title shot than Daley. The more we see come out of this the more it looks like Diaz is ducking anybody who would potentially beat him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, in strikeforce going 3-4 in your last 7 = title shot, well deserved. Mayhem is like 5-2, with a much bigger name. This was a horrible choice for Strikeforce and Diaz. If Diaz loses, his stock drops alot. Money would have been better with Mayhem, sure sounds like some major duckage going on, the evidence is too strong.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Might as well post it in here instead of making another Mayhem-Diaz thread; Diaz was offered the fight with Mayhem last week, at a 181lb catchweight:



> Jason "Mayhem" Miller has spent the better part of the last year campaigning for a fight with Strikeforce welterweight champion Nick Diaz. Now it seems as if that door may be closing for good.
> 
> "We almost had the fight together," Miller told MMA Fighting on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Mayhem has all but given up the possibility of fighting Nick Diaz. The fact that he says his camp will laugh at Diaz for ducking Mayhem if he ever moves up and fights suggests to me that Mayhem might be moving to the UFC once his contract is up. He certainly didn't say he's committed to Strikeforce, and Rogan has been getting at Mayhem for ages to sign for the UFC. Hopefully the reports are true and Mayhem only has 1 SF fight left on his contract, so he can move to the UFC soon. Diaz is clearly happy fighting lesser-fighters like Cyborg at 170 than stepping up and fighting a guy he sucker-punched and has been talking shit about, so it looks like we'll have to move on and forget about it. Shame, because I was looking forward to watching Mayhem stomp Diaz out.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Should be a real interesting fight, Cyborg looked impressive against Zaromskis to say the least, and Diaz put on a clinic against one of the best boxers in MMA. If Diaz can whether Cyborg's early onslaught, I see him finishing him in the 3rd.

btw why on earth would you want to have the same nickname as your partner ... that's just wrong.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to Strikeforce, where the Champions fight cans! This is why Strikeforce will never be taken that seriously.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Male Cyborg is on a two fight win streak. It would've been better though if Diaz had fought Daley. I wouldn't be surprised if Diaz himself is dissappointed!:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Latest news is that Mayhem-Kennedy is off, according to Sherdog. That's a shame. 

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Walker-Carson-On-for-Jan-29-Miller-Kennedy-3-Unlikely-28921

So, i'll be excited for Jacare-Lawler.
That's pretty much it.

Diaz-Cyborg could be a fun fight, but on paper it looks like a mismatch.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Diaz is on a better run of wins, but Mayhem has the perfect style to take Nick Diaz out.


I think you're delusional.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

bAH HUMBUG TO ALL OF YOU. Diaz is not too good to fight either of these guys. He might win, he might not.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I think you're delusional.


Thanks. That's a solid argument you've hit me with right there. Care to explain why I'm delusional?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Seriously? Cyborg Santos? What a joke.
> 
> Diaz is becoming the WW Fedor. Picking the easiest fights possible to make his record look good.


Its more than obvious to anyone who pays enough attention that Diaz wont duck fighters and that strikeforce just has a shallow pool of top talent.

No reason to blame the fighters for strikeforces failures. The ducking part I dont understand either, guess SF is just suppose to give him back to back fights with two fighters he'll beat so there is nothing left for him to do there? 

Just be honest, he will fight Miller and Daley its just a matter of timing.



limba said:


> Latest news is that Mayhem-Kennedy is off, according to Sherdog. That's a shame.


Miller must be ducking Kennedy


Danm2501 said:


> Thanks. That's a solid argument you've hit me with right there. Care to explain why I'm delusional?


No.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> Additional sources close to the promotion indicated a previously reported bout between Tim Kennedy and Miller is still likely for early 2011 but will not take place on the Jan. 29 event.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/21832/strikeforce-returns-jan-29-with-diaz-vs-cyborg-jacare-vs-lawler.mma


Nice attempt at trolling though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, thinking about it... it was kinda obvious Diaz/Mayhem wouldn't happen. Dana has said he wants Mayhem in the UFC, so it's gonna happen. Strikeforce probably didn't want to take the risk of their champion losing in a non-title fight and then Miller leaving for the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When did Dana say he wants Mayham?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, thinking about it... it was kinda obvious Diaz/Mayhem wouldn't happen. Dana has said he wants Mayhem in the UFC, so it's gonna happen. Strikeforce probably didn't want to take the risk of their champion losing in a non-title fight and then Miller leaving for the UFC.


Diaz stated just recently that he is thinking about going back to the UFC and Dana has always said if Nick wants to come back the door is open, cant remember how many fights Nick still has left but after hearing Nick say he's thinking about going back dont be surprised if he dose.


Miller could have dropped the three pounds had he really wanted to fight Nick so you can flip it around and say he's running as well. 

Nick is the fighter with the strap and if fighters want him they should have to come to his weight class, if I was him I wouldn't budge at all.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He sure budged to punch mayhem in the face along with his crew. I'm not gonna try to convince anymore people though on this subject.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Miller could have dropped the three pounds had he really wanted to fight Nick so you can flip it around and say he's running as well.
> 
> Nick is the fighter with the strap and if fighters want him they should have to come to his weight class, if I was him I wouldn't budge at all.


Miller turned down 178, which is an extra 7lbs. Mayhem offered Diaz 181, which Nick turned down. So Mayhem could have dropped 3 pounds, and agreed to.

So Diaz should be allowed to sucker punch other fighters, and talk shit about them for months (though in typical Diaz fashion he didn't talk shit properly and name Mayhem personally, just talked about "fighters with paint in their hair") and then not have to fight them if they challenge him, just because he's a champion? Can't say I agree with that logic personally.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Might as well post it in here instead of making another Mayhem-Diaz thread; Diaz was offered the fight with Mayhem last week, at a 181lb catchweight:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like Mayhem has all but given up the possibility of fighting Nick Diaz*. The fact that he says his camp will laugh at Diaz for ducking Mayhem if he ever moves up and fights suggests to me that *Mayhem might be moving to the UFC once his contract is up*. He certainly didn't say he's committed to Strikeforce, and Rogan has been getting at Mayhem for ages to sign for the UFC. Hopefully the reports are true and Mayhem only has 1 SF fight left on his contract, so he can move to the UFC soon. Diaz is clearly happy fighting lesser-fighters like Cyborg at 170 than stepping up and fighting a guy he sucker-punched and has been talking shit about, so it looks like we'll have to move on and forget about it. Shame, because I was looking forward to watching Mayhem stomp Diaz out.


Bold 1. Sad. Mayhem in rabid dog mode was very fun to watch! 

Bold 2. God willing. Mini-Mayhem who got beat up by GSP is a long way from the one fighting in Strikeforce. I hope the UFC offers him something. 



slapshot said:


> Diaz stated just recently that he is thinking about going back to the UFC and Dana has always said if Nick wants to come back the door is open, cant remember how many fights Nick still has left but after hearing Nick say he's thinking about going back dont be surprised if he dose.
> 
> 
> *Miller could have dropped the three pounds had he really wanted to fight Nick so you can flip it around and say he's running as well.*
> ...


This was addressed in another thread. Mayhem likely could NOT make 178, assuming he was honest in his description of his walking weight at 203lbs. Those "three pounds" are actually 48 FL oz of water. And at 203lbs his body only contains about 148 FL oz of water. Its possibly physically impossible to do. And if possible without being completely sucked up, it would take probably 6 months of dieting, and would have a chronic effect on the future of Mayhem's career. Diaz and his camp know this. Those wanna-be thugs may be wanna-be thugs, but they know their MMA.

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/85345-graciefighter-truth-nick-never-fought-over-180-a.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz is gonna whip Evangelista like a rented mule, I just hope Mrs. Cyborg jumps in the cage and whoops some ass after.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I kinda wish it was cris cyborg vs diaz... some pay back for gina. hope diaz would make it longer than 30seconds to :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if the Diaz brothers had a sister then that might be possible. Last time I checked though there was no such thing as an intergender match. And I don't think we will have a repeat of the Nashville Brawl!:thumbsdown:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if the Diaz brothers had a sister then that might be possible. Last time I checked though there was no such thing as an intergender match. And I don't think we will have a repeat of the Nashville Brawl!:thumbsdown:


have you seen any of cris cyborgs fights?

im just calling for her to have a same gender fight for once... :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the concept of Miller going to the UFC may be a major hold up here. I expect Diaz to call Miller out after Miller has his last fight. It either means he resigns with SF or that Diaz can say Miller went to the UFC to duck him. Its win/win for SF. They can use the Diaz fight as a bargaining chip when Miller's contract runs out.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think the concept of Miller going to the UFC may be a major hold up here. I expect Diaz to call Miller out after Miller has his last fight. It either means he resigns with SF or that Diaz can say Miller went to the UFC to duck him. Its win/win for SF. They can use the Diaz fight as a bargaining chip when Miller's contract runs out.


Hopefully Miller would rise about the seduction of punching Diaz in the face and says his own psychotic, foaming at the mouth, version of "I'll come over here and fight guys like Sonnen and Silva, and you hang out over there and fight cans. We'll let the people decide who ducked who!"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well a good question is how many fights does Miller still have on his contract?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well a good question is how many fights does Miller still have on his contract?


The next fight is the last one on his contract. After that I'm sure he's leaving for the UFC.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I really like the Roger Gracie vs Trevor Prangley as much as any on this card in fact more so.

Great test for Roger we all know that Prangley will not want anything on the ground to do with Roger and with against Prangley's experience you would expect Gracie needs to improve his TD skills in order to get what he wants out of this fight, I would love ot see Roger go in there with improved TD's and win via submission but we will see.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Gracie versus Pragley should be interesting to say the least. Being a Gracie I'm sure Roger will work on his takedowns. As for Mayham's last fight, I'm sure it will be the grudge match we want to see!:thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> As for Mayham's last fight, I'm sure it will be the grudge match we want to see!:thumbsup:


Isn't his last fight already in the works with Tim Kennedy?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So they are going to get one more fight out of Mayham and release him like many other fighters that they have tossed out?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think the concept of Miller going to the UFC may be a major hold up here. I expect Diaz to call Miller out after Miller has his last fight. It either means he resigns with SF or that Diaz can say Miller went to the UFC to duck him. Its win/win for SF. They can use the Diaz fight as a bargaining chip when Miller's contract runs out.


Toxic ftw...

I'm most interested in the Gracie fight on this card. 

SF looking pretty bush league with this "title fight".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is Gracie's fight pretty much a title fight?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

THis is such a easy fight for Nick....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So they are going to get one more fight out of Mayham and release him like many other fighters that they have tossed out?


 
They are holding the Nick fight over his head. Mayhem has 1 fight left on his contract and Dana has already said he is interested in him. SF know Miller wants to fight Diaz some kind of bad....I mean Miller made a website about it. So like Toxic said they will use this fight to keep him around. Maybe a 4 fight deal and wait till the last fight to give him Diaz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's like holding a piece of meat in front of a dog and saying if they do something they'll get it. Incidently they might as well be cause Mayham acts like one. The question is will Mayham really go for Strikeforce or will Dana win out with money?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I say Money wins


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is possible that Dana can wave more money at Mayham then Strikeforce. That just might be the deciding factor. Though I doubt that the Shields versus Mayham grudge match will happen in the UFC!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> How is Gracie's fight pretty much a title fight?


Was poor cohesion in my writing...

2 separate ideas.

I'm most interested in the Gracie fight.

But the Diaz title fight is lame, imho.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, not one of the two fighters we wanted to see fight Diaz but not the absolutely worse choice either. The Gracie fight should be good. I do agree though that we could see a future title contender in that fight if it makes it better!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHRISTIAN Mont (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm most interested in the Gracie fight


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder how many more wins Gracie would have to get in order to get a title shot. Then again knowing Strikeforce probably not that long. Coker needs to stop being a pushover!:thumbsdown:


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's a scenario: If Mayhem can still make 170, Dana should offer him the big bucks and have him fight Nate. Mayhem will surely destroy Nate making Nick join the UFC to avenge his brother's ass beating. Dana sets up a GSP vs Nick Diaz fight when he signs so everyone who sees wants to see this fight will be happy. The day after GSP destroys Nick, GSP haters will say he's boring, the nuthuggers will claim dominance and superior at everything and the neutral will say that Nick has been over rated all along!

It's a win win!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That sounds like an ellaborate way of things unfolding. The thing though is that Shields is in the UFC as well and could just rematch Miller. So regardless of where Miller goes he has a shot at the Cesar Gracie MMA fighting team fo sho!:thumb02:


----------



## CHRISTIAN Mont (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm most interested in the Gracie fight


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyborg ain't doing much against Diaz. I want to see the Gracie fight though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, at most Cyborg may get some shots against Nick. Then Diaz is going to take him down and submit him. The Gracie fight will be more interesting!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

The best fight I've ever seen in MMA was Cyborg vs Manhoem. Have a look at youtube and check it if you haven't seen it yet. The potential for a great fight is there but I don't think Cyborg has it in him anymore. If he does, this could be a lot better than people think. One thing's for sure, Cyborg ain't going to hold back. He's an all or nothing fighter, could be something special or an easy win for Diaz should he weather the storm. I'm hoping for the former. Still a Cyborg fan from that one fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> The best fight I've ever seen in MMA was Cyborg vs Manhoem. Have a look at youtube and check it if you haven't seen it yet. The potential for a great fight is there but I don't think Cyborg has it in him anymore. If he does, this could be a lot better than people think. One thing's for sure, Cyborg ain't going to hold back. He's an all or nothing fighter, could be something special or an easy win for Diaz should he weather the storm. I'm hoping for the former. Still a Cyborg fan from that one fight.


Yeah Nick has shown he can stand with crazier strikers and has well over proved himself to beat Cyborg....

This is a fight you can put real money in it. Not that the odds would make you shit lol

I dont see Nick getting KTFO, i see him landing over 200 shots per round lol and out striking him with easy jabs, which is sad because Nick specialty is his Ground Game, no brainer win


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it is defintaly true that Diaz can beat Cyborg. It is also true that this win wouldn't make people much money but it would make bucks. Also it is possible that Diaz could win by TKO!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> The best fight I've ever seen in MMA was Cyborg vs Manhoem. Have a look at youtube and check it if you haven't seen it yet. The potential for a great fight is there but I don't think Cyborg has it in him anymore. If he does, this could be a lot better than people think. One thing's for sure, Cyborg ain't going to hold back. He's an all or nothing fighter, could be something special or an easy win for Diaz should he weather the storm. I'm hoping for the former. Still a Cyborg fan from that one fight.


Storm? Dude there wont even be a cloud in the sky.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do yiou mean there isn't going to be a cloud in the sky? You never know what the weather is going to be. But I agree that Cyborg vs Manhoem was a good fight!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What do yiou mean there isn't going to be a cloud in the sky? You never know what the weather is going to be. But I agree that Cyborg vs Manhoem was a good fight!


IDK how there could be confusion, He has a snowballs chance in hell at beating Diaz.

I assume we are speaking in probability's IE what's most likely to happen I think we all know about the outside chance but in this fight Nicks chin and skill make that chance even more unlikely IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Nick does have a pretty solid chin. His boxing is even more superior than Cyborg obviously. However, things can happen!


----------



## CHRISTIAN Mont (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree that Cyborg vs Manhoem was a good fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Is their going to be a Championship Pick em for this event or no?:thumb02: just wondering


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering how the rest of that fight card was going. And I guess that because we didn't have a pick for the last ShoMMA card that we won't be doing pickem for those fight cards?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Is their going to be a Championship Pick em for this event or no?:thumb02: just wondering


Don't you know it...

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/86465-strikeforce-pick-em-diaz-vs-cyborg.html



kantowrestler said:


> And I guess that because we didn't have a pick for the last ShoMMA card that we won't be doing pickem for those fight cards?


Yeah, so people don't have too hard of a time and complain about not knowing the fighters, we're just doing the main cards on the big Strikeforce shows, no Challengers.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you don't have to do the whole main card in a ShoMMA fight card. All you have to do is pick out the top two or three fights with known fighters. That way it isn't a whole pain!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you don't have to do the whole main card in a ShoMMA fight card. All you have to do is pick out the top two or three fights with known fighters. That way it isn't a whole pain!


Getting to choose between only 2 fights wouldn't be enough IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I guess you're right. Afterall it is a card designed for rising MMA stars. We may see the next Chuck Liddell out of there!


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Diaz should destroy Evangelista without much problem


If they fought at say, 155, not sure Diaz would beat _Cris_ Cyborg. 


Evangelista Santos has never lived up to his potential, but Nate Diaz has been over-rated for years. Hard fight to call. Hard fight to really get interested in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you referring to Nate Diaz? Cris Cyborg maybe a touch, manly woman but I don't think she is that strong. I have to agree that Nate Diaz has been overrated!


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Mayhem can more than handle himself on the feet, and I could see him out-striking Diaz. Then his wrestling is far superior to Diaz's, and Mayhem has some of the best submission defence in the game, there's no way Nick Diaz submits Mayhem if Jacare couldn't. Mayhem has the perfect style to take out Nick Diaz AFAIC.



Mayhem will never out strike Diaz or anything else for that matter. It's cool to support your fighter but damn dude. Diaz will probably poke Millers goofy face with jabs face for multiple rounds until he can't see anymore.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's so cute the way no one gives Cyborg a chance in this fight.

As if there's no way he could ever accomplish what only all time greats like: Karo Parisyan, Diego Sanchez,Joe Riggs, Sean Sherk and KJ Noons have done before.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's so cute the way no one gives Cyborg a chance in this fight.
> 
> As if there's no way he could ever accomplish what only all time greats like: Karo Parisyan, Diego Sanchez,Joe Riggs, Sean Sherk and KJ Noons have done before.


I give a little chance here cause he has some serious power I think. He could easily KO Nick. But I doupted Nick way too much lately ;D^^ thats why I say Nick via TKO or submission.:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's so cute the way no one gives Cyborg a chance in this fight.
> 
> As if there's no way he could ever accomplish what only all time greats like: Karo Parisyan, Diego Sanchez,Joe Riggs, Sean Sherk and KJ Noons have done before.



Dude every fighter grows and gets better, naming loses that happened 4 YEARS ago is irrelevant...

Theres guys that get titles in under half that time. Nick is a WHOLE new monster now.... 

And yes Cyborg stands no chance.... And he get punched in the face MANY of Times....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Dude every fighter grows and gets better, naming loses that happened 4 YEARS ago is irrelevant...
> 
> Theres guys that get titles in under half that time. Nick is a WHOLE new monster now....
> 
> And yes Cyborg stands no chance.... And he get punched in the face MANY of Times....


fair enough. So Cyborg can't grow as well?

I don't mean to take anything away from Nick. I love to watch him fight. Athletically, he's an inspiration to potheads everywhere. I think he'll probably win. If I was 100% certain I wouldn't bother to watch.

Here's a couple of more recent and "relevant" fights to go by. Cyborg gets the same job done in less time and without getting rocked and knocked down against a zorumskis who has surely grown since he fought nick.






the fight doesn't start until about 5:30 on this one






Why is it exactly that he has no chance?


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

He obviously has a chance, a decent one at that. I can see Nick staying out of the pocket and jabbing his face ... repeatedly. If Santos hits him, Diaz is in trouble.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as I've repeatedly said before, Diaz has a good chin and has never been knocked out. Nick is probably going to stand with him and trade anyways. Then he is going to take him down and submit him!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Diaz always seems too win somehow.. and I just don't understand why lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> fair enough. So Cyborg can't grow as well?
> 
> I don't mean to take anything away from Nick. I love to watch him fight. Athletically, he's an inspiration to potheads everywhere. I think he'll probably win. If I was 100% certain I wouldn't bother to watch.
> 
> ...


Zaromskis was stupid in both his fights.
In both cases, he fought his opponents' fight.

I think he should have been more aggressive against Diaz and use his explosve kicks to keep him at distance.

And against Cyborg he was hurt and even so, he went for that flying knee and got his lights puncged out, (Arlovksi style.)

On Diaz vs Cyborg - i think Cyborg hsa his chance. He needs to be explosive and don't get caught in Diaz's rhythm. 
Diaz has that strange ability of dragging you into his fight and beating you slowly.
On the ground: both BJJ black belts so it's interesting.

Still going with Diaz: either 2nd round TKO or UD.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree that there are a lot of reasons to favor nick but, there are certain intangibles that should be considered.

1. Cyborg is an oldschool chute boxe fighter. That means he began his training by fighting Silva, Silva, Rua and Rua daily. Never count out a chute boxe guy.

2. He beds Chris cyborg. He is simply more man than Nick will ever be.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I agree that there are a lot of reasons to favor nick but, there are certain intangibles that should be considered.
> 
> 1. Cyborg is an oldschool chute boxe fighter. That means he began his training by fighting Silva, Silva, Rua and Rua daily. Never count out a chute boxe guy.
> 
> 2. He beds Chris cyborg. He is simply more man than Nick will ever be.


1. Cyborg has power. He lacks in the strategy department.
But he could pull the upset here.
2. LOOOOOOOL So true. Having to satisfy/please that woman should be considered a highr risk job 

Found a pic. It;s hard to distinguish them: (hint - hair on the head)


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

limba said:


> 1. Cyborg has power. He lacks in the strategy department.
> But he could pull the upset here.
> 2. LOOOOOOOL So true. Having to satisfy/please that woman should be considered a highr risk job
> 
> Found a pic. It;s hard to distinguish them: (hint - hair on the head)


I've got the feeling that it's give and take in that department.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Cyborg is a fighter obviously who is like Wandi. And as for having to make love to that woman, its one of those things I think he doesn't mind. Lastly, Female Cyborg doesn't look as muscular in those pictures for some reason, wonder why!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got these at mmajunkie:



> he full "Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Cyborg" weigh-in results include:
> 
> * Champ Nick Diaz (169.5) vs. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos (169.5)
> * Champ Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza (184.25) vs. Robbie Lawler (184)
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least all the main card guys weighed in with no problem. Sucks that the lower weight guys missed weight. I wonder if with the UFC/WEC merger if Strikeforce is going to start their own championships at featherweight and bantemweight!


----------



## TKOnow (Jan 29, 2011)

Tonights the big night!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CutterKick said:


> He obviously has a chance, a decent one at that. I can see Nick staying out of the pocket and jabbing his face ... repeatedly. If Santos hits him, Diaz is in trouble.





BobbyCooper said:


> He could easily KO Nick.


Id like to know how you came to this conclusion? Far greater fighters/strikers have tried to KO Nick and I dont think its Evangelista Cyborg who's going to be the one to get it done, I think I could win the lotto but I dont expect it and thats about the odds of him KO'n Nick IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Diaz has never been knocked out in his life so I don't know what you're talking about. He has a minor boxing record himself which himself gives him a good background. The odds of Santos winning are very small and the lotto comparison is good!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Watching the prelims on Sherdog.

Watching women fight is just so funny to me...:laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here, it looks kinda wrong, yet right. :sarcastic12:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty one sided match ups so far. Bad match making.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well you have to consider that most of these guys just aren't very good.

It isn't like a UFC prelim.

Here's a good example, this Bobby Stack fellow is fighting a guy named Isaiah Hill whom has not a single win in his last 6 fights.

And he ends up winning...:laugh:


----------



## jaec012 (Aug 4, 2010)

so wat happen to the miller v kenedy?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn it Prangley.

That's what I get for thinking a wrestling champion would be able to stuff a takedown.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That was a nice clinic on the ground by Gracie. Good way to start this televised event. I hope they show some Prelims in the middle of fights; can't stand Mauro! I doubt they will though. 

Walker is shredded! Amazing for a near 50 year old.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Prangley fought like a retard; throw punches idiot. 

Lets see if the schizo can win his second fight. I'm kind of rooting for him but I will probably laugh if he gets smashed too.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good thing SF didn't just find another can for Walker to beat up...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Very good showing by walker. Much improved since his last fight. Don't forget that it's only his second MMA fight ever! What an athlete.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is pretty much just a sideshow, but Herschel Walker might've been very good had he started in his 20s. Not too many athletes like that in MMA. 

Then again, an All-Pro RB at any moment is probably one of the best all around athletes in the world at any point.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> Prangley fought like a retard; throw punches idiot.
> 
> Lets see if the schizo can win his second fight. I'm kind of rooting for him but I will probably laugh if he gets smashed too.


Disappointed in Prangley's performance. So you aren't going to throw anything because you are afraid of him taking you down. So what did you work on all camp?

Crappy effort. Once it hits the ground Roger is going to sub you. Pretty terrible effort.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Too bad Walker is so likeable, can't stand seeing him used as a promotion piece when he is such a horrible fighter...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I like how Strikeforce is pacing Walker rather than just immediately throwing him into the fire. Nice showing by Walker.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Good thing SF didn't just find another can for Walker to beat up...


That is so ******* dumb waker now only has two MMA fights. who else are they going to give, fedor?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Good thing SF didn't just find another can for Walker to beat up...


Yeah a 48 year old rookie should be fighting Overeem. He is fighting the proper level of competition the guy he fought tonight was more competent than his last opponent. He looked a lot more comfortable in the cage tonight. He probably could have been a really good fighter if he picked the sport up when he was even in his early 30s.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I realize he didn't beat anyone great but honestly he looks in even better shape than Couture. They're both freaks though, to be competitive in MMA closing in on 50 is bananas. When I look at most people their age they huff and puff just walking to their car. Madness.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Too bad Walker is so likeable, can't stand seeing him used as a promotion piece when he is such a horrible fighter...


He is good relative to his age and experience level. He isn't a side show either he respects and loves the sport and is doing everything the right way. This isn't a Canseco cash grab. 

WAR Jacare!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

osmium said:


> Yeah a 48 year old rookie should be fighting Overeem. He is fighting the proper level of competition the guy he fought tonight was more competent than his last opponent. He looked a lot more comfortable in the cage tonight. He probably could have been a really good fighter if he picked the sport up when he was even in his early 30s.





guy incognito said:


> That is so ******* dumb waker now only has two MMA fights. who else are they going to give, fedor?


Oh come on, where did I say to give him a guy like Fedor or Overeem?

Give him anyone that isn't a crap fighter that turtles at the first sign of adversity... Give him someone that will challenge him...

I don't want to see him get beat the f up, I just want to see a fair fight. His opponent tonight was not more competent, he just had a better record(from 10 years ago...) and looked to be in better shape, he actually had less heart and worse guard...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, but most people weren't NFL athletes. Any skill position player is going to be in good shape.

Hell, did you freakin see Darrell Green? The guy lost to CURRENT NFL players by no more than a step in 40 yard dash race at 45 or 46 years old. Ridiculous. The man just recently ran a 4.43 at 50!

These guys are such insane atheletes it makes Brock Lesnar look like Roy Nelson.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

WOO! Good first round for Lawler. Keep it up man!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Hell, did you freakin see Darrell Green? The guy lost to CURRENT NFL players by no more than a step in 40 yard dash race at 45 or 46 years old. Ridiculous. *The man just recently ran a 4.43 at 50!*


Wtf?!? Darrell was ridiculously fast, but a 4.43 at 50? I don't even know what to say about that, unreal....


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I gave the first to Lawler. Looks like he slowed down significantly though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

All I can say is good fight for Walker. The man is a beast just as a man in general, let alone a 48 year old. This guy about Dad's age!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> All I can say is good fight for Walker. The man is a beast just as a man in general, let alone a 48 year old. This guy about Dad's age!


Yes, he's about the same age as my dad as well. Scary.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well some guys are just freaks of nature. Walker isn't the only one. You have Randy and also this weekend Dan Severn is fighting for a promotion's title!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Lawler had enough by the time his back got taken that gnp and the mt knees really took it out of him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Lawler did much better than I thought he would. Great fight and great card overall so far. 

Now it's time for the one of the worst main event match ups SF has ever put up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't tell if I am impressed with Jacare's TDs or disappointed with Lawlers crap TDD?

Maybe a little of both....the whole fight was based on Robbie keeping it standing...he failed...badly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Pretty solid fights so far though. I'm really impressed with Gracie.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Lawler did much better than I thought he would. Great fight and great card overall so far.
> 
> Now it's time for the one of the worst main event match ups SF has ever put up.


Great card? Watching Roger sub a guy that threw maybe 3 punches? Walker beating up some can? The last fight wasn't too bad. SF gets a lot of finishes because most all of their fights are one-sided to begin with.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Great card? Watching Roger sub a guy that threw maybe 3 punches? Walker beating up some can? The last fight wasn't too bad. SF gets a lot of finishes because most all of their fights are one-sided to begin with.


Good point.

I was just getting ahead of myself because of how great that last match was.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well so far I'm three for three on how it would go. These have been some great fights compared to past Strikeforce fights. If we don't see another Strikeforce card on CBS soon I'm going to be disappointed!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Main event time. I think Diaz takes this via sub.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can't tell if I am impressed with Jacare's TDs or disappointed with Lawlers crap TDD?
> 
> Maybe a little of both....the whole fight was based on Robbie keeping it standing...he failed...badly.


I would be impressed with Jacare's TDs. Shields couldn't even get Lawler to the ground(ended it via standing guillotine). 

Lawler has a weak game ground but for the most part actually has pretty decent takedown defense, Jacare just made him look like a fool though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Cyborg, get lucky and knock this fool out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Diaz has a solid chin I don't think Cyborg is going to turn it to glass in this match. He might rock him but that's about it. Diaz has a pretty good recovery time though!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

As much I want to see Diaz get KTFO, I don't see it happening sadly. One can only hope.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Come on Cyborg, get lucky and knock this fool out.


Hoping for this to happen as well.

His leg is gone already. Man cyborg has awful boxing and midget arms.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chop him down all you want it isn't going to effect his punches.

Diaz doesn't use his legs while punching...:laugh:

Also, Cyborg got hit. Fight over...>_>


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

"it's an elbow fight." -Shamrock


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Nooooooooo

Wow I Was Moving Today And I Forgot My Picks Shit !


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cyborg you idiot...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST. What was that? 10 seconds of ground game and it's already over? Had no idea Diaz's ground game was that amazing. 

Cyborg did A LOT better than I thought he would. Props to him.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Nick Diaz- big fish in a small pond. Nice finish with that arm bar.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow what a dumbass.



AlphaDawg said:


> JESUS CHRIST. What was that? 10 seconds of ground game and it's already over? Had no idea Diaz's ground game was that amazing.
> 
> Cyborg did A LOT better than I thought he would. Props to him.


It isn't amazing, he has very good BJJ and terrible wrestling. There are about 10 guys in the UFC WW division who would dominate him on the ground. Cyborg is just a mediocre fighter.

Fight anybody except Mayhem.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You take him down...then get subb'd 20 seconds later.

Nice...idiot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Who the hell was Diaz yelling at in the crowd? The threw something at him. Then he clearly said "f*ck you b*itch"

If Diaz beats Woodley he needs to get back to the UFC.

I think he'll beat Daley for the record.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> JESUS CHRIST. What was that? 10 seconds of ground game and it's already over? Had no idea Diaz's ground game was that amazing.
> 
> Cyborg did A LOT better than I thought he would. Props to him.


Both Diaz bros. have a very good ground game. I hate their antics an the way they are, but can't dent their skills.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they do have bad attitudes. However, you can't deny they are natural athletes. Those guys are bound for greatness in this sport!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Cyborg is a ******* idiot no wonder he's 18-13. No cardio, no defense and no common sense. I was rooting for him but boy does he suck!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

When Nick just said "You F***ing B***h" through the cage, I thought he was talking to Mrs Cyborg. I was sure a brawl was going to break out lol. 

Sweet fight! Can't believe Cyborg took it to the ground.. Diaz is ridiculously active off of his back and you KNOW he is going to at least threaten you with submissions immediately.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I can't wait for Daley to break Nick's dumbass face into 3 billion pieces.

Time for this overrated jackass to fight some real fighters.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol @ Nick

"Ill fight anyone"

Except Mayhem.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

diaz is duckin mayhem!! dont be scared homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prime example of finishes don't always mean good card. What was that less than an hour and half of fights? It proved Roger and Jacare can submit guys with questionable ground games. Walker can beat up a can. And Diaz is still far and away the best WW they have. Pretty much what we knew coming in.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Well, I can't wait for Daley to break Nick's dumbass face into 3 billion pieces.
> 
> Time for this overrated jackass to fight some real fighters.


This, the next few months are gonna be painful having to hear how Nick Diaz is a top ten fighter for beating the likes of KJ Noons, Zaromskis and Cyborg.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, if Daley couldn't take out Shields who is a worse striker than Diaz I doubt he'll take out Diaz. Diaz has boxing experience and has very good takedowns. Not to mention Daley still has a fight to win before he can face Diaz!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

vilify said:


> Cyborg is a ******* idiot no wonder he's 18-13. No cardio, no defense and no common sense. I was rooting for him but boy does he suck!


Yeah, he was pretty clearly gassed. Probably was looking to take a break and got subbed. Put up no resistance at all.

But this pretty much was a fight for Diaz to look good. Cyborg has no business even being in the same cage.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love that everyone thinks Paul Daley will walk through Diaz. Nick just showed his ground skills and Daley isn't exactly known as a ground wiz. So Diaz probably wouldn't KO him, more likely sub him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm positive Daley will beat Diaz. He has everything Cyborg has plus more including cardio, boxing and enough sense to avoid the ground by any means necessary. Diaz was getting outclassed by a borderline bum in Cyborg.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

EliteUndisputed said:


> This, the next few months are gonna be painful having to hear how Nick Diaz is a top ten fighter for beating the likes of KJ Noons, Zaromskis and Cyborg.


I know. KJ Noons, the best of the bunch, beat him already and lost a narrow decision despite being bloated up at 170 and having a broken hand in the 2nd round.

That, and hes just not that good.



Life B Ez said:


> I love that everyone thinks Paul Daley will walk through Diaz. Nick just showed his ground skills and Daley isn't exactly known as a ground wiz. So Diaz probably wouldn't KO him, more likely sub him.


Why would take him down? Daley never goes for takedowns.

Secondly, many people jumped at Rogan for saying Daley is one of if not the most technical strikers in MMA, but it isn't far from the truth. Daley is so very fluid and technical, and hits like a mule. Diaz's chin won't save him from one of Daley's patented torqued left hooks.

In fact, I can't remember ever seeing Daley lose in a standup fight. He just loses to people who grapple him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Who the hell was Diaz yelling at in the crowd? The threw something at him. Then he clearly said "f*ck you b*itch"
> 
> If Diaz beats Woodley he needs to get back to the UFC.
> 
> I think he'll beat Daley for the record.


Daley will destroy him. Nick has worse wrestling than Daley somehow and Daley isn't going to take him down and jump into position for an armbar like Mach and Cyborg both did. 

Also his boxing is completely fraudulent he barely landed anything clean on Noons. OH MAN LOOK HOW GREAT DIAZ' BOXING IS!!! as the guy he is fighting has his hand down and isn't moving his feet or head. How could anyone possibly hit a target that is moving less than a heavy bag? I really don't understand the Diaz brothers having such horrendous wrestling they train every day with Shields and Milendez. You would have to actively refuse to learn how to wrestle to continue to suck that bad at it training with those guys for years.




Roflcopter said:


> I know. KJ Noons, the best of the bunch, beat him already and lost a narrow decision despite being bloated up at 170 and having a broken hand in the 2nd round.
> 
> That, and hes just not that good.
> 
> ...


He doesn't put his combinations together well enough for it to be close to being true. Sure he has very good technique and explosiveness in his strikes but what separates good strikers from great ones is the ability to put your strikes together, defend, and create/exploit angles. He is a lot better than Diaz though who is a mediocre boxer who only looks good against people who are old and/or suck at striking. Once cyborg found his range with his midget arms Diaz looked like crap. If Noons was a real WW and not a guy who can look fat fighting at 155 Diaz wouldn't last a round with him. Which makes me think of something. Noons needs to get in proper shape and fight at 145 in the UFC. Noons vs Hominick and/or Aldo would be awesome.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaromskis, Noons and Cyborg all tagged Diaz with some pretty good punches. Daley will knock him the f out unless he gets the fight to the ground quick.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I know. KJ Noons, the best of the bunch, beat him already and lost a narrow decision despite being bloated up at 170 and having a broken hand in the 2nd round.
> 
> That, and hes just not that good.


I wasnt impressed with Diaz AT ALL. He better stay in SF or he'll be exposed big time if he ever goes to that other league


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

For crying out loud. 

Cyborg was doing very well and then just abandoned his gameplan. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Cristiane could beat him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Zaromskis, Noons and Cyborg all tagged Diaz with some pretty good punches. Daley will knock him the f out unless he gets the fight to the ground quick.


Zaromskis outright knocked him down. Which is pretty bad considering how terrible he is.

Nick Diaz's technique is hard to watch. I can't even say he punches like a girl, because Cyborg and the girl that fought on the prelims have more technique than him.

Watching his double jab is comical, it doesn't even make sense the way he throws it.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

420atalon said:


> Zaromskis, Noons and Cyborg all tagged Diaz with some pretty good punches. Daley will knock him the f out unless he gets the fight to the ground quick.


This. Diaz has a good chin, but if he is going to keep leaving it open like that, Daley will knock him out cold.

Also, now we know who is the better "Cyborg Santos" in that relationship :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Diaz may leave his chin open but he knows when to properly defend it. Plus a guys chin doesn't go out overnight and I doubt Nick's will either. Plus yeah, we know who is the dominant Cyborg!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Oh come on, where did I say to give him a guy like Fedor or Overeem?
> 
> Give him anyone that isn't a crap fighter that turtles at the first sign of adversity... Give him someone that will challenge him...
> 
> I don't want to see him get beat the f up, I just want to see a fair fight. His opponent tonight was not more competent, he just had a better record(from 10 years ago...) and looked to be in better shape, he actually had less heart and worse guard...


The type of comp walker is facing is what you get when you're 1-0. you're just an ignorant hater.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Diaz may leave his chin open but he knows when to properly defend it. Plus a guys chin doesn't go out overnight and I doubt Nick's will either. Plus yeah, we know who is the dominant Cyborg!


Diaz has just got lucky that none of those punches that have rocked him have connected 100%. Daley has much better accuracy then those guys and throws with more punches, if he is allowed to connect Diaz will go to sleep. 

Daley has somewhat decent takedown defense too, probably enough to avoid Diaz's mediocre wrestling. But if the fight goes to the ground Daley better get up quick.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thing is, Diaz is so stupid and his top game is so underwhelming he'll do exactly what he did here, strike until he's taken down.

He get hits so often he'd be a candidate for severe brain damage if he had one.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> The type of comp walker is facing is what you get when you're 1-0. you're just an ignorant hater.


1-0 Fighters face paycheck scrounging cans? Carson had no heart, he got hit once and folded... They wanted him to fight because of his record(which obviously fooled some people...). Carson's wins were over guys with a combined 1 win and those fights were a decade ago... He was never a good fighter and now had age and a bad back to deal with as well...

You trying to tell me that SF can't even find a guy that will try to fight back against Walker??? I would rather see him fight a mediocre WW then these cans, at least they would give him a challenge...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Zaromskis outright knocked him down. Which is pretty bad considering how terrible he is.
> 
> Nick Diaz's technique is hard to watch. I can't even say he punches like a girl, because Cyborg and the girl that fought on the prelims have more technique than him.
> 
> Watching his double jab is comical, it doesn't even make sense the way he throws it.


Zarmomski can knockdown just about anyone if he catches them. if you're trying to use a knockdown in MMA against someone then you are close to retarded


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he is a BJJ guy. What do you expect? And yeah he will probably pay for it in the long run!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Thing is, Diaz is so stupid and his top game is so underwhelming he'll do exactly what he did here, strike until he's taken down.
> 
> He get hits so often he'd be a candidate for severe brain damage if he had one.


I think Diaz had pugligistic dementia at age 12.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> *1-0 Fighters face paycheck scrounging cans? * Carson had no heart, he got hit once and folded... They wanted him to fight because of his record(which obviously fooled some people...). Carson's wins were over guys with a combined 1 win and those fights were a decade ago... He was never a good fighter and now had age and a bad back to deal with as well...
> 
> You trying to tell me that SF can't even find a guy that will try to fight back against Walker??? I would rather see him fight a mediocre WW then these cans, at least they would give him a challenge...


Uh...yeah. :confused03:



guy incognito said:


> Zarmomski can knockdown just about anyone if he catches them. if you're trying to use a knockdown in MMA against someone then you are close to retarded


Didn't appear that he knocked down Cyborg. Now did he?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

420atalon said:


> 1-0 Fighters face paycheck scrounging cans? Carson had no heart, he got hit once and folded... They wanted him to fight because of his record(which obviously fooled some people...). Carson's wins were over guys with a combined 1 win and those fights were a decade ago... He was never a good fighter and now had age and a bad back to deal with as well...
> 
> You trying to tell me that SF can't even find a guy that will try to fight back against Walker??? I would rather see him fight a mediocre WW then these cans, at least they would give him a challenge...


He had one fight prior and didn't look great in it against a can and he is 48. How are they supposed to judge what the appropriate level of competition is for him based off of that? You give him guys you know he should be able to compete against until you have a good idea of his skill level. Also commissions have to sanction these fights. No respectable commission(though that is a small minority of them) would sanction a fight for walker against anyone who doesn't have less than 10 fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, you have to remember that Walker is just new in the game and the CSAC is going to take that into acccount. You can't get the kind've set-ups like you do in Japan or overseas. This is America where athletic commissions determine a fight or not!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Uh...yeah. :confused03:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't appear that he knocked down Cyborg. Now did he?


Guy is right about Marius he has very powerful strikes and great setups for his head kicks. He just has an average chin and zero defense. Cyborg rocked him pretty fast in their fight so he didn't really have much of an opportunity to land something clean. Mach was teeing off on him as well before he hit that slick right cross right headkick combo. He is just one of those guys like Lawler or Scott Smith. Fighters who would just be on the maincards of shows with 300 people in the audience their entire career if they didn't have unnatural power that gets them wins occasionally against guys with good skills.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, you have to remember that Walker is just new in the game and the CSAC is going to take that into acccount. You can't get the kind've set-ups like you do in Japan or overseas. This is America where athletic commissions determine a fight or not!


Truth.

But so what are they going to do, have Walker on the main card vs joe schmoe each card? Perhaps at some point the Commission will allow him to face stiffer competition. At least a guy that will compete.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Zaromskis outright knocked him down. Which is pretty bad considering how terrible he is.
> 
> Nick Diaz's technique is hard to watch. I can't even say he punches like a girl, because Cyborg and the girl that fought on the prelims have more technique than him.
> 
> Watching his double jab is comical, it doesn't even make sense the way he throws it.


Did you forget Diaz stood right back up and KOd him like thirty seconds later? He was knocked down but hardly rocked the guy has a Dan Hendersonesq chin.

And his technique may be bad it may not make sense but you can't deny it works....he beat a boxer in Noons and he beat a serious striker in Gomi with it. 

Also I would say Gomi has power like Daley and Nick took shots from him before he subbed him. And that was when Gomi was the LW champ, not to mention Diaz was half the fighter then that he is now. 

I don't doubt Daley could win, but everyone that seems to think Daley would walk through him are just hating because they don't like Diaz.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Who faces Jacare next?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Nick is a trip. Cyborg's inside leg kicks were as nasty as they come. Nick's R/leg was jello. Diaz still continues to amaze. That armbar was quick and clean. Just like that. 9 in a row. Cyborg put on a good scrap but Diaz is certainly at the very peak of his game. Seriously, Nick controls every aspect of his fights. He presses forward constantly, and when he backs you up, thus his boxing takes center stage. Nick's odd-angle- constant punches, blistering cardio, and groundgame are unmatched. I don't see any challenges at this point for Nick. As far as Daley, he only has a punchers chance and that's just not good enough to take Nick out. Diaz has out struck the strikers and forget about taking him to the ground. A split second mistake on the ground with Nick and it's check mate...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Diaz has a message for haters...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why am I not surprised at that message? He just doesn't care who loves him or hates him does he? At some point he might start caring though!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you forget Diaz stood right back up and KOd him like thirty seconds later? He was knocked down but hardly rocked the guy has a Dan Hendersonesq chin.
> 
> And his technique may be bad it may not make sense but you can't deny it works....he beat a boxer in Noons and he beat a *serious striker in Gomi* with it.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Being hittable isn't ever a good thing. You remind me of the same people who were talking about Zombie Leben and Korean Zombie and their great chins. Yeah, that is until someone with serious power and technique lays into you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jacare? Anyone? Whos he fighting next?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well let's see, there is always Lombard. The only problem with that is they need to work with Bellator to get it done. They still haven't put together Melendez versus Alveraz!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

At this point its gotta be Cung Le, especially considering he never really lost the belt.

And I don't really want to see another match with Mayhem.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cung Le....lol.


I hope not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Cung Le should fight at least once more before he gets a title shot. Granted he only has one loss under his belt but it's recent. Mayham should also get another win before a title shot!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I would be impressed with Jacare's TDs. Shields couldn't even get Lawler to the ground(ended it via standing guillotine).
> 
> Lawler has a weak game ground but for the most part actually has pretty decent takedown defense, Jacare just made him look like a fool though.


Exactly, well said.

Jacare should have been the main event, he is leaps and bounds better than Diaz.

Cung Le IMO is past it now, he looked pretty ordinary in his last bout compared to how clean and smooth he was around the time he beat Frank. I think he would loose handily. Unfortunately for Jacare, there is really only Lombard left and I can't see that happening anytime soon. He doesn't get the hype he deserves either so he won't be bought into the UFC (not to mention he trains closely with Silva, so no point bringing him in until Silva retires considering the two probably won't fight eachother).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Jacare should've been the main event but Diaz is kind've one of the posterboys of Strikefoce so that is going to happen. Cung Le could get back into it but he is too preoccupied with his movie career so he may never get back into MMA full time. Lombard is the only other option but Strikeforce and Bellator need to co-operate!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I think Cung Le should fight at least once more before he gets a title shot. Granted he only has one loss under his belt but it's recent. Mayham should also get another win before a title shot!


Mayhem is fighting Tim Kennedy. And since SF literally has no other MWs other than Luke Rockhold, who probably isn't ready yet. Cung Le will probably get it by default.

Hell, loss was too recent? Cyborg didn't even have a positive SF record and he got a shot. He was 1-1 with a loss to Joey Villesanor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of Kennedy wasn't he already in a title match? It is also true that Cung Le may get it by default. However, there is a third option, get Travis Lutter into Strikeforce!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you forget Diaz stood right back up and KOd him like thirty seconds later? He was knocked down but hardly rocked the guy has a Dan Hendersonesq chin.
> 
> And his technique may be bad it may not make sense but you can't deny it works....he beat a boxer in Noons and he beat a serious striker in Gomi with it.
> 
> ...


Noons tooled him both times. Are you seriously comparing Gomi to a real striker who is a weight class above him? Have you not watched his UFC fights in his two losses he has been mystified by a jab and fake head movement. He throws nothing but haymakers. Daley generates more power than those haymakers with compact hooks. Which is a bad sign for Diaz not a good one because if Gomi can land on you a real striker is going to be able to do it with far greater accuracy and consistency. 

I don't like either guy so I don't have a horse in this race. It isn't hating it is a rational breakdown unlike yours which concludes that because Diaz beat a windmilling 155er who gassed in like half a round he isn't going to have problems with Paul Daley.

I'd like to see Jacare/Cung.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Gomi was always a wrestler above anything else. As for the rationality that Daley will beat Diaz I'll just go back to Shields fight with Daley for the argument that Daley's ground game sucks. Jacare versus Cung Le would definately be interesting!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> ...Cyborg didn't even have a positive SF record and he got a shot. He was 1-1 with a loss to Joey Villesanor.


He was 1-0 as a WW though, which in SF is plenty of reason for a shitle tot. :wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Strikeforce was thinking about his weightclass record and not his overall record. Strikeforce has such a thin roster that that is how they think. They really need to expand!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> *Noons tooled him both times*. Are you seriously comparing Gomi to a real striker who is a weight class above him? Have you not watched his UFC fights in his two losses he has been mystified by a jab and fake head movement. He throws nothing but haymakers. Daley generates more power than those haymakers with compact hooks. Which is a bad sign for Diaz not a good one because if Gomi can land on you a real striker is going to be able to do it with far greater accuracy and consistency.
> 
> I don't like either guy so I don't have a horse in this race. It isn't hating it is a rational breakdown unlike yours which concludes that because Diaz beat a windmilling 155er who gassed in like half a round he isn't going to have problems with Paul Daley.
> 
> I'd like to see Jacare/Cung.


Hardly...the first time yes, the second was close for all of two rounds imo at least. Diaz beat Gomi, who I probably shouldn't have called a serious striker, I meant more serious power, which he does have. As much as Daley? Probably not, but he has power and Diaz took shots and showed his chin again in 06' I think, could be wrong on the year. 

I never said Diaz would walk through Daley either, I just think people are saying Daley will tool Diaz simply because they don't like him.

I think a fight between Daley and Diaz would be a real war, both guys have skills and are clearly the top WWs in SF. I'd also point out, Daley has fought one real striker in Kampmann, who he did crush. But Daley hasn't ever fought someone like Diaz, who is quite a bit taller and uses his range very well. 

Trying to predict the fight and acting like it is an easy call on who would win is just stupid, nothing in MMA is 100%, not even between huge underdogs. So thinking/saying that a fight between two evenly matched fighters is so easy to call because one has been hit before and one has power is just ignorant.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SigFig said:


> He was 1-0 as a WW though, which in SF is plenty of reason for a shitle tot. :wink01:


Rogers got a title shot coming off of a loss, King Mo got a title shot having gone 1-0 in strikeforce, Gegard and Hendo got title shots having gone 0-0 in strikeforce, Noons got a title shot in a division he has never fought in, and I am sure there are other examples. Oh yeah Diaz fought his first two fights in SF at catchweights then fought a guy who wasn't even in the company to become the WW champion. 

So yeah they don't reward success within strikeforce with title shots generally and the booking seems completely random at times. It boils down to lack of vision and management skills. When you constantly book title fights like that you are conveying the message of "Winning in strikeforce means nothing compared to winning in every other MMA company." 

Allowing the people watching your company to follow the process of a fighter becoming a contender helps greatly with branding, generating buzz, and star development. Strikeforce isn't going to ever be more than the minors if their management philosophy doesn't change regardless of the quality of fighters they have.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Rogers was just a clear goofup on the part of the Strikeforce matchmakers. King Mo had been steamrolling over everyone he'd been fighting at the time. As for Hendo, he'd just come out of the UFC on a three fight win streak during a time when he was supposed to be in line for a title shot!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That was a far from impressive performance from Diaz, carbon copy of his usual performances. Getting away with landing the same punch over and over again with not much power due to an opponent not moving his head or putting his hands up. He also took shots as well, especially leg-kicks. Cyborg was a moron for taking it to the ground, and then being so sloppy once there. 

Diaz is going to get tooled by Paul Daley. As far as a gameplan goes I'd encourage Semtex to blast Diaz with brutal leg-kicks in the first, completely taking his base away making it even more difficult for Diaz to take him down. Then he blasts Diaz on the feet until he knocks him out with a brutal left hook.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Did people just suddenly forget the Daley vs Jorge Masvidal fight. Quite a few people believed Masvidal won that fight, he managed to keep Daley at bay with jabs and take downs all night long.

Daley will definitely not walk through Diaz i can guarantee that. Never, ever write Diaz off.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Cyborg was a moron for taking it to the ground, and then being so sloppy once there.


How can you call him a moron?!
I's retard! :sarcastic12:
That was the stupidest things i've seen in a very very long time: he was doing very well in the stand-up, was winning the round imo, Nick wasn't pressing the same way he did in the first. 
20 seconds to go, and you take it to the ground. At least do some hugging, wait for the round to end.

That was retarded.



Danm2501 said:


> Diaz is going to get tooled by Paul Daley. As far as a gameplan goes *I'd encourage Semtex to blast Diaz with brutal leg-kicks in the first*, completely taking his base away making it even more difficult for Diaz to take him down. Then he blasts Diaz on the feet until he knocks him out with a brutal left hook.


Honestly. I'll encourage Daley to just punch Diaz 2-3 times.
It will be over.
Diaz is gonna have his head punched off if he fights same way he did last night, untill those last 15 seconds of the 2nd round.

And for the 1.000th time.
Diaz - stop saying you'll fight anyone!!!
Or at least have the balls to say everything you're thinking in that moment.
"i'll fight anyone not named Jason Mayhem Miller"


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Honestly. I'll encourage Daley to just punch Diaz 2-3 times.
> It will be over.
> Diaz is gonna have his head punched off if he fights same way he did last night, untill those last 15 seconds of the 2nd round.
> 
> ...


I was watching that fight thinking, man if Daley lands half as often as Cyborg, Diaz will go cross-eyed.

Bold was my exact thought when he said "I'll fight anyone!"

I'm mildly excited for the Mayhem counter to that little piece of BS.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

if daley can get inside of those pawing jabs by diaz, he can come over the top with the left hook all day.

as far as last night, it doesn't really do much for diaz, just another win on the resume. cyborg should not have gotten that shot, too bad heiron is gone, that would have been a decent fight until daley got back.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Did people just suddenly forget the Daley vs Jorge Masvidal fight. Quite a few people believed Masvidal won that fight, he managed to keep Daley at bay with jabs and take downs all night long.
> 
> Daley will definitely not walk through Diaz i can guarantee that. Never, ever write Diaz off.


THANK YOU...I know Daley has power but when did he become the guy that if you stand with him you'll get KOd before you can throw a punch. Every time Diaz fights people say he'll get tooled yet he just keeps winning.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> THANK YOU...I know Daley has power but when did he become the guy that if you stand with him you'll get KOd before you can throw a punch. Every time Diaz fights people say he'll get tooled yet he just keeps winning.


I'm fairly certain no one thought Cyborg was going to beat Diaz. 

The biggest reason people think Daley can finish Diaz is because Diaz is a cocky prink who lets you hit him on the chin to try and be a hard ass.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Solid win for Diaz, but he is gonna need to be a little more careful with Daley in the stand up department. Daley has one punch KO power in both hands and is pretty accurate.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Diaz was having more problems with kicks against Cyborg then he was punches. If that is the problem I don't think Daley's punches will be that much of a problem. Not to mention Diaz's chin!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but Diaz was having more problems with kicks against Cyborg then he was punches. If that is the problem I don't think Daley's punches will be that much of a problem. Not to mention Diaz's chin!


Daley is easily the hardest hitting Welterweight out there. Diaz has shown a good chin, but Daley has the kind of freakish power to KO any body.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well personally I think Diaz can still pull off a win. Daley has very little of a ground game and all Diaz has to do is work with Shields on a little bit of wrestling and take him down. Once he does that Daley is worthless and Diaz can work his BJJ!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

vilify said:


> I'm positive Daley will beat Diaz. He has everything Cyborg has plus more including cardio, boxing and enough sense to avoid the ground by any means necessary. Diaz was getting outclassed by a borderline bum in Cyborg.


Not really, He has a BB in BJJ? I must have missed that and he has better kicks? I must have missed that too. 

No doubt he's a better striker but Nate just sub'd a BB and made him look like a fish out of water and Daley has nothing on the ground to be able to deal with Nick.

Cant say that about Nick no matter how much most of you are blinded by hate, He can deal with Daily standing and as soon as that fight hits the ground Nick will tie him in knots.

First Robbie was going to put on a striking clinic but opps he got stopped then and at the time THE top fighter in the world at LW gets gogo'd. 

Diaz cant just ignore Daily's power but I dont think he will. He'll slip more and out work him just like he dose every striker and if that fails take him down and tap him, go home hit the bong and relax.

Daily in a three round fight could win but in a five round fight IMO forget it.

Dude cant take KOS out with all that KO power but somehow he's going to not only beat but KO Nick? Talk about long odds...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cyborg had the better kicks but I haven't seen any kicks come from Daley and that is one of the only advantages that Cyborg had in this fight. And of course we all know that Daley has no ground game whatsoever. All Nick has to do is take him down and it's over!


----------



## MexHaHaHa (Mar 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> And of course we all know that Daley has no ground game whatsoever. All Nick has to do is take him down and it's over!


No ground game? Did you see his fight vs Kos? He negated most of the damage on the ground, and it took Jake how long to get the armbar on Daley?

Saying that he has no ground game whatsoever is just silly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Shields took him down and took very little damage while he was at it. Daley might've been able to negate Kos ground game but Kos is a wrestler. Diaz is a BJJ fighter!


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but Shields took him down and took very little damage while he was at it. Daley might've been able to negate Kos ground game but Kos is a wrestler. Diaz is a BJJ fighter!


ya but Diaz is a TERRIBLE wrestler. Plus he's the type of fighter who tries to prove a point and will probably try and stand with Daley. Shields wanted nothing to do with the stand up game and I dont blame him one bit. Daley has some very good technique and some serious power.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> ya but Diaz is a TERRIBLE wrestler. Plus he's the type of fighter who tries to prove a point and will probably try and stand with Daley. Shields wanted nothing to do with the stand up game and I dont blame him one bit. Daley has some very good technique and some serious power.


Shields wants nothing to do with anyone's striking game and he was outmatched as he is with a good number of fighters standing. Hope your not trying to compare Nick and Jakes striking because thats not going to work Diaz is a much better and completely different type of striker than shields.

Nick's not a "TERRIBLE" wrestler and I think he's actually improved but it is one of his lesser skills. That said I dont think Daily is going to be able to stuff every TD for five rounds because Nick's striking is very good, good enough that you cant sit back and wait for him to try and go for a TD out of desperation. 

Id like to point out that a lot of times the difference between being KO'd and just taking a shot has as much to do with stance and slipping punches as the other guys power sometimes more so. 

Anyone can be KO'd but I dont see how you bank on it against Nick, if anything he'll get hit with a good shot and just fall down hoping to sucker Daily into following him down.

Daily could win this fight no doubt in my mind but if he starts head hunting and throwing hooks Nick should beat him to the punch every time using the same method GSP used against KOS, strait punches are faster to the target. 

I see Nick losing the first two rounds and if Daily cant put him out in one of them I think Nick will out work him and win the fight.


----------



## MexHaHaHa (Mar 20, 2009)

spaulding91 said:


> ya but Diaz is a TERRIBLE wrestler. Plus he's the type of fighter who tries to prove a point and will probably try and stand with Daley. Shields wanted nothing to do with the stand up game and I dont blame him one bit. Daley has some very good technique and some serious power.


He beat me to it. Diaz is great at BJJ, but isn't going to take Daley down unless he lands some hard shots.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz picked Cyborg apart that first round on the feet. Daley is in trouble if they fight. His only chance is to land one bomb, and Diaz will land 5 on his face before he can setup, and eventually Daleys face will look like pizza.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Diaz is a precision boxer who takes people apart. Daley is a guy who needs time to set up his one punch bombs and against a guy like Diaz that would be difficult. Diaz will just take him apart and it's quite possible that at some point Daley will just go down and then we all know what happens there!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Daley doesnt just have one punch in his arsenal. He has excellent combinations, hand speed and crazy power. This isnt like diaz is fighting a henderson type fighter who is just looking for that over hand right.

Daley is one of the most technical strikers in MMA. The only times daley doesnt excel on the feet as much as he should is when opponents threaten him with take downs and try to keep him at bay with their striking.

I cant see Nick doing that. I think hes going to just want to slug it out with daley and ignore take downs and any real game planning.

We shall see though, it will make for a great fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Daley may have good combinations but Diaz has good combinations as well. As I've said Diaz has professional boxing experience and I think that is going to be the edge in this fight. He also doesn't tire out easily so I think he has the edge!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Daley is a far superior striker then Nick.

Look what a top 30 Cyborg alone did to Diaz. Imagine Alves would be in that cage with him lol^^ It just shows us how overrated Nick is. However that submission was nice :thumbsup: Just wondering where Cyborg got his BlackBelt from :confused02:

I call first round KO Daley!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Daley is a far superior striker then Nick.
> 
> Look what a top 30 Cyborg alone did to Diaz. Imagine Alves would be in that cage with him lol^^ It just shows us how overrated Nick is. However that submission was nice :thumbsup: Just wondering where Cyborg got his BlackBelt from :confused02:
> 
> I call first round KO Daley!


nick would just sub daley and he would show his granite chin bvs daley too, daley is just a boxer


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nick would just sub daley and he would show his granite chin bvs daley too, daley is just a boxer


Daley throws some beautiful timed kicks if he wants to. Nick can't throw a kick the right way, even today.

If Daley takes his time and connects with his shots like Noons, Cyborg, Zaromskis, Sakurai did, then he is in a lot of trouble.

Daley has very good TDD and is the much faster more athletic fighter. Diaz is very, very slow for a WW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Daley throws some beautiful timed kicks if he wants to. Nick can't throw a kick the right way, even today.
> 
> If Daley takes his time and connects with his shots like Noons, Cyborg, Zaromskis, Sakurai did, then he is in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Daley has very good TDD and is the much faster more athletic fighter. Diaz is very, very slow for a WW.


diaz has a thick skull like a bear and cant be stopped also if he takes it to the ground goodnight irene dale your arm is gone


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> diaz has a thick skull like a bear and cant be stopped also if he takes it to the ground goodnight irene dale your arm is gone


Even if he can't stop him, he will cut him badly and still win on points if everything fails.

Nick can't really take people down. He got Noons down only ones and couldn't do anything in top position. He's just not athletic and explosive enough for an athlet like Daley. Daley might have the strenght advantage as well here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Even if he can't stop him, he will cut him badly and still win on points if everything fails.
> 
> Nick can't really take people down. He got Noons down only ones and couldn't do anything in top position. He's just not athletic and explosive enough for an athlet like Daley. Daley might have the strenght advantage as well here.


nah because all he needs to do is get a clinch and like every good bjj exert does will just latch onto him and pull guard, daleys ground game just plain sucks, he has been subbed a lot and kosheck layed on him at 113 for 3 rounds.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nah because all he needs to do is get a clinch and like every good bjj exert does will just latch onto him and pull guard, daleys ground game just plain sucks, he has been subbed a lot and kosheck layed on him at 113 for 3 rounds.


Kos is a World Class Wrestler and one of the most athletic guys in all of MMA. Nothing like Nick!

When did Diaz ever pull guard? Even if he does Daley has some nice GnP for him there. Also Daley won't gas out like Cyborg and get submited while being on top.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nah because all he needs to do is get a clinch and like every good bjj exert does will just latch onto him and pull guard, daleys ground game just plain sucks, he has been subbed a lot and kosheck layed on him at 113 for 3 rounds.


Do you actually watch any Nick Diaz or Paul Daley fights?

Lets get one thing straight. Daley isnt cyborg, scott smith or KJ Noons. Daley is the most technical and explosive striker at WW. Hes one of the best strikers in MMA period with freakish power. 

He doesnt just have punches, you've obviously never seen many Daley fights. Hes a world Muay Thai champion and has great leg kicks and uses good knees and elbows in the clinch. No one hits as hard as Daley at WW.

When the heck has Nick Diaz ever pulled guard or ever excelled at taking any fight to the ground?! His wrestling is really lacking. Not to mention Diaz top game isnt any thing special, hes a guy that likes to use his BJJ from the bottom, not the top. Daley isnt going to be stupid and dive straight into Diaz' guard or go for a take down like Cyborg.

Honestly, people who have seen like 3 fights from both Daley and Diaz need to stop posting.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Little side question, why didn't Lawler even try to defend that choke¿ In the beginning Souza hadn't properly locked up his choke attempt, but instead of trying to pull away Souza's arm Lawler let go and had his own hands somewhere in the air giving Souza the opportunity to lock up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Daley is a far superior striker then Nick.
> 
> Look what a top 30 Cyborg alone did to Diaz. Imagine Alves would be in that cage with him lol^^ It just shows us how overrated Nick is. However that submission was nice :thumbsup: Just wondering where Cyborg got his BlackBelt from :confused02:
> 
> I call first round KO Daley!


He hit Diaz with leg kicks because Nick was to lazy to check them? Diaz basically let him land what one power shot and just walked right by it and tagged him with four shots back.

Other than the leg kicks that Daiz let him have so that he could throw punches I didn't see Cyborg land shit or do anything positive.

Alves? Are we now reaching for anyone just to attempt to discredit Nick? Lets talk about people he CAN fight not people he cant fight.

Leather its what's for dinner!



As far as Robbie goes he did way better at defending submissions then I think anyone here expected and he was tired.

Its sad because he has some power and its too much for most fighters to deal with but he needs better TDD and never should have dove on to souza's guard. 

Its not that he has bad sub defense its that he keeps having to fight the most elite BJJ fighters that outclass just about everyone on the ground.

stylistically that was a bad fight for him and he still almost pulled it off, He actually went up in my eyes even with the loss.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Little side question, why didn't Lawler even try to defend that choke¿ In the beginning Souza hadn't properly locked up his choke attempt, but instead of trying to pull away Souza's arm Lawler let go and had his own hands somewhere in the air giving Souza the opportunity to lock up.


I noticed that as well, that was the most piss poor attempt of defending the rear naked I have ever seen in my life, he should of been pulling at Souza's arms trying to keep them away from his neck, but instead he held his hands up and did nothing, there is just no explanation beyond been a real dumb fool.

But have to say one thing, Dam where Souza's BJJ position transitions play in that fight sweet as, he rowed Lawlor on the ground like a $10 whore.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I noticed that as well, that was the most piss poor attempt of defending the rear naked I have ever seen in my life, he should of been pulling at Souza's arms trying to keep them away from his neck, but instead he held his hands up and did nothing, there is just no explanation beyond been a real dumb fool.


:sarcastic12:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if you have a rear naked choke you need to either loosen the arms to slip out of it. I prefer slipping out cause that's an easier defense. But then again that's just me!


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

go nick diaz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Diaz was a good fighter in this fight but obviously underestimated his opponent. Obviously not to the degree that he lost but to the degree that he had some difficulties. While I don't think Daley will beat him Diaz needs to buckle down!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Do you actually watch any Nick Diaz or Paul Daley fights?
> 
> Lets get one thing straight. Daley isnt cyborg, scott smith or KJ Noons. Daley is the most technical and explosive striker at WW. Hes one of the best strikers in MMA period with freakish power.
> 
> ...


umm diaz has fantastic bjj like his bro nate, daley is one dimensional thats why has like 9 losses by sub and some by decision


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Diaz brothers are great submission specialists. Nick just has to find a way to take the fight to the ground if it goes too hot standing. However, Nick also has good boxing!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm diaz has fantastic bjj like his bro nate, daley is one dimensional thats why has like 9 losses by sub and some by decision


Ok and this relates to my post how? Where did i say Nick doesnt have great BJJ?

And instead of looking up fight records on wikipedia, how about you actually watch the fights.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Lets get one thing straight. Daley isnt cyborg, scott smith or KJ Noons. Daley is the most technical and explosive striker at WW. Hes one of the best strikers in MMA period with freakish power.
> 
> Hes a world Muay Thai champion and has great leg kicks and uses good knees and elbows in the clinch. No one hits as hard as Daley at WW.


The problem is, Diaz thrives against strikers. He and his brother only struggle with dominant wrestlers. He thought the same of Cyborg as you do, that's why he was sticking his chin out half the fight for lulz, while picking Cyborg apart. 

Daley may be a great striker, but Diaz trains with Andre Ward, who would completely school Daley in a boxing match. So if the fight goes anywhere other than boxing, Diaz will have even that much more of an advantage. 

The only people Daley has fought near Diaz's level are Kos, and Kampmann. Kampmann gets rocked in alot of his fights, Diaz is far from Kampmann in durability. Bad news for Daley.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

box said:


> The problem is, Diaz thrives against strikers. *He and his brother only struggle with dominant wrestlers.* He thought the same of Cyborg as you do, that's why he was sticking his chin out half the fight for lulz, while picking Cyborg apart.
> 
> Daley may be a great striker, but Diaz trains with Andre Ward, who would completely school Daley in a boxing match. So if the fight goes anywhere other than boxing, Diaz will have even that much more of an advantage.
> 
> The only people Daley has fought near Diaz's level are Kos, and Kampmann. Kampmann gets rocked in alot of his fights, Diaz is far from Kampmann in durability. Bad news for Daley.


Simply not true. Go and watch Nate Diaz vs Melvin Guillard and then tell me he only struggles with top wrestlers. Nate was getting absolutely schooled by Melvin on the feet.

Kampmann has an awesome chin and is very durable so im not sure where you get this from either.

Daley trains with pro boxers and world class kick boxers on the regular too.

As i said. Daley aint no Cyborg, KJ noons or Zamromski, hes a level above all of these guys in terms of striking.

Diaz has never faced a striker with the kind of speed and raw power Daley possesses. A kind of speed an explosiveness similar to Melvin Guillard who ripped Nate Diaz apart on the feet.

I never write Nick off and hes proven hes a damn good fighter, very well rounded and has a wicked sick guard.

I just dont think that standing straight infront of Daley and trading blows is a wise idea, after all, thats Nicks basic approach to all of his fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is true that Nate was overpowered by Guillard because he is a more aggressive striker. It is also true that Kampmann got knocked out but I don't think that is happening to Nick. As we've said, Daley doesn't train in any grappling at all!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> He hit Diaz with leg kicks because Nick was to lazy to check them? Diaz basically let him land what one power shot and just walked right by it and tagged him with four shots back.
> 
> Other than the leg kicks that Daiz let him have so that he could throw punches I didn't see Cyborg land shit or do anything positive.
> 
> ...


I mentioned him because of his deadly leg kicks. Imagine what he would do, if a low level Muay Thai guy can do that to Nick. I guarantee you Nick could not have taken many more of those kicks. After the third Round he would have started to limp on one leg.

Also what makes you think that Nick could just check them?? 
You can not check leg kicks just because this technique exists. That's only an option for fighters wich really have a great striking ability all around, wich Nick just doesn't have at all. There is no way he can defend kicks like that! He is just not good enough too do so.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Daley's muay thai isn't completely spectacular. His power is mostly in his hands but he does have kicks. Diaz can check them but not effectively!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow Nick hate is rampant. Not one of his better fights, but to say he was being outclassed on the feet till he got the sub is laughable. The only thing that Cyborg was doing right was his nasty leg kicks. Cyborg, though not a top fighter, is still a dangerous brawler with some decent power in his hands, and aggressive MT. Nick was outclassing Cyborg in the boxing department no doubt about it. Everything that he threw at Nick, Nick just walked through it. He didn't even blink, which makes me believe that Nick has one hell of a chin. When has anyone knocked him out? All I saw was Cyborg's head getting knocked back from the combos that Nick was throwing. Not to say Nick's technique was great, because in this fight he looked sloppy, but even in a sloppy fight of his he was practically connecting with almost every single punch that he threw at Cyborg. With the exception of the beginning of the first round (because of the leg kicks which were nasty) Nick was straight lighting Cyborg up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure where all the Diaz hating is coming from. Diaz did dominate in the boxing though Cyborg did deliver some hard kicks. Cyborg is definately a good brawler but Diaz is not a brawler!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Ok and this relates to my post how? Where did i say Nick doesnt have great BJJ?
> 
> And instead of looking up fight records on wikipedia, how about you actually watch the fights.


how about NOOO scott, just trying to hype up a native fighter who hits people after the bell has rung and is shite on the ground


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> how about NOOO scott, just trying to hype up a native fighter who hits people after the bell has rung and is shite on the ground


How old are you?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> How old are you?


old enough to kick your arse to you cry lewis, ahahaha seriously bro just shut up and stop taking everything so seriously, its amusing to me how muchc you have a problem with everything for no reason.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> old enough to kick your arse to you cry lewis, ahahaha seriously bro just shut up and stop taking everything so seriously, its amusing to me how muchc you have a problem with everything for no reason.


No seriously mate, how old are you?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> No seriously mate, how old are you?


why would i tell you freak, why do you even go on this forum, there is about 4 people on this whole forum that like you, you are always difficult and unfriendly, and you always try to annoy me at any cost. dont you have anything better to do with your life.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why would i tell you freak, why do you even go on this forum, there is about 4 people on this whole forum that like you, you are always difficult and unfriendly, and you always try to annoy me at any cost. dont you have anything better to do with your life.


lol. You're either no older than 16 years old, or you're 30 plus some thing, transferred over from the WWE and still live in your mums basement. You're unbelievably immature. And you back out of bets you agreed to.

My rep and post count against your rep and post count says that more people like my posts than they do yours buddy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol. You're either no older than 16 years old, or you're 30 plus some thing, transferred over from the WWE and still live in your mums basement. You're unbelievably immature. And you back out of bets you agreed to.
> 
> My rep and post count against your rep and post count says that more people like my posts than they do yours buddy.


nice try lewis, people like me a whole lot more than they like you and thats a fact. i bet you have never done any combat sports in your time either, which is funny because if you had the stones to say that to me in australia or england or whatever you would get your ass kicked by me or any of my many friends, go back to being captain miserable and write another crappy biased mma article. did i touch a nerve then lol. dont try and argue with me bitch you wont win.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nice try lewis, people like me a whole lot more than they like you and thats a fact. i bet you have never done any combat sports in your time either, which is funny because if you had the stones to say that to me in australia or england or whatever you would get your ass kicked by me or any of my many friends, go back to being captain miserable and write another crappy biased mma article. did i touch a nerve then lol. dont try and argue with me bitch you wont win.


lol this is exactly what I mean, why do you act like such a baby? You think people read posts of yours like this; "My friends in Aussie would beat you the hell up man!!!" and think your cool? People are probably cringing reading some of your posts man.

It looks like im the one who touched a nerve. Sort your life out mate. You're obviously suffering from some serious insecurity issues amongst other things.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol this is exactly what I mean, why do you act like such a baby? You think people read posts of yours like this; "My friends in Aussie would beat you the hell up man!!!" and think your cool? People are probably cringing reading some of your posts man.
> 
> It looks like im the one who touched a nerve. Sort your life out mate.


bro you are a loner with no friends. you are a ***** who doesn't fight. your comebacks are awful. i have more friends inside and outside this forum than you. i am actually cool thats why a lot of people love me and my personality. you are a KEYBOARD warrior and you are irrelevant to my life and probably to your unfortunate peers too. and i dont really see how i am acting like a baby lol, i am acting like a guy destroying a stupid moron who creates crappy articles, has nothing but a forum that noone likes him on and makes accusations that he can't back up. btw if you are so liked then why does noone ever see you in the vip lounge? and why does someone always have a problem with you lol you lost you insignificant creature.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No need for name calling. It is a known fact that Daley's biggest weaknest is his ground game. If it goes down like this fight did it will end the same way!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> bro you are a loner with no friends. you are a ***** who doesn't fight. your comebacks are awful. i have more friends inside and outside this forum than you. i am actually cool thats why a lot of people love me and my personality. you are a KEYBOARD warrior and you are irrelevant to my life and probably to your unfortunate peers too. and i dont really see how i am acting like a baby lol, i am acting like a guy destroying a stupid moron who creates crappy articles, has nothing but a forum that noone likes him on and makes accusations that he can't back up. btw if you are so liked then why does noone ever see you in the vip lounge? and why does someone always have a problem with you lol you lost you insignificant creature.


Wow. I'll just let this post do the all the talking and let people see you for what you really are.

Peace out man.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> No need for name calling. It is a known fact that Daley's biggest weaknest is his ground game. If it goes down like this fight did it will end the same way!


agreed 100%, people can't seem to see that daley is useless when he is on the ground at all. nick is not going to be some one punch chump who gets Koed immediately.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Deep breath....innnnnnnn......ooouuuuttttttttt.........There dont we all feel better?

As much as I hate Diaz you are right the guy as a iron chin


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Deep breath....innnnnnnn......ooouuuuttttttttt.........There dont we all feel better?
> 
> As much as I hate Diaz you are right the guy as a iron chin


i love my homey nick and nate, i think the weed and the boredom that he always has may somehow contribute to him not caring about getting hit hard.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS has also just sent me a private message with the title: "YOU LOST BITCH!", "Deal with it"

Brilliant. This is comedy gold, keep it up man.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude stop ******* crying. If you have a problem take it up with him. Stop derailing the thread


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Dude stop ******* crying. If you have a problem take it up with him. Stop derailing the thread


Whos crying? Im laughing my ass off right now!

Another PM received from UFC_OWNS

Dont bore G Land with your nonsense boy!

LOL


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

daley has really only beaten a stupid kampmann who really should have just taken him down, the rest are pretty much cans, he has lost a lot by submission or decision mainly by people who can grapple well, nick has a granite chin, a long reach, a great ground game, good clinch, and can takedown when he puts you against the cage.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Whos crying? Im laughing my ass off right now!
> 
> Another PM received from UFC_OWNS
> 
> ...


 
Anyways back on topic again. If Diaz trades I see it going both ways

On point again UFC_OWNS......Daley hasnt shown much except how to sucker punch somebody.....meh he didnt even do that well


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Anyways back on topic again. If Diaz trades I see it going both ways


i honeslty believe that diaz has the hardest chin in all welterweights except maybe bj penn, if daley had some good wrestling perhaps i may sway a little but since he doesn't diaz by 2nd round darce choke. daley also has to get through the deep champ 1st too
and major lol on the sucker punch, kos just laughed at that clown.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont get me wrong Daley has power yes but Diaz has a nack for taking a few punches to find out the range and starts picking you apart. ....And this is coming from a known Diaz hater....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Dont get me wrong Daley has power yes but Diaz has a nack for taking a few punches to find out the range and starts picking you apart. ....And this is coming from a known Diaz hater....


very good a mma fan who is unbiased , i think bj could ko daley in a stand up battle though, diaz is severely underrated for welterweight rankings, i would say he is tied for 3# with his training partner shields with fitch and gsp being better. penn could be up there too.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> daley has really only beaten a stupid kampmann who really should have just taken him down, the rest are pretty much cans, he has lost a lot by submission or decision mainly by people who can grapple well, nick has a granite chin, a long reach, a great ground game, good clinch, and can takedown when he puts you against the cage.


Daley's victory over Kampmann is a much better win then all of Nick's.



G_Land said:


> Dont get me wrong Daley has power yes but Diaz has a nack for taking a few punches to find out the range and starts picking you apart. ....And this is coming from a known Diaz hater....


But thats because he never fought a good striker before. No one comes even close to Daley's striking ability. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> very good a mma fan who is unbiased , i think bj could ko daley in a stand up battle though, diaz is severely underrated for welterweight rankings, i would say he is tied for 3# with his training partner shields with fitch and gsp being better. penn could be up there too.


Top 3?  

I don't even think Diaz is a top 10 WW. It's insane that people rank him so high when he is always in big trouble against top 50-40 WW's. 

Nick's Ground Game is irrelevant in this bout, unless Daley takes this fight to the ground or slips. Even then Diaz is unable to submit people who have no groundgame at all, ala KJ Noons.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I agree Diaz is not a top 3....but the dude is dangerous. Over rated? I think so. And so is Daley...If he wasnt I dont think DW would have thrown him away so quickly. If anyone goes to sleep I think it will be Diaz....despite his chin but it wont be a one hit KO..I think Daley would have to follow Diaz to the ground where he is outclassed....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I mentioned him because of his deadly leg kicks. Imagine what he would do, if a low level Muay Thai guy can do that to Nick. I guarantee you Nick could not have taken many more of those kicks. After the third Round he would have started to limp on one leg.
> 
> Also what makes you think that Nick could just check them??
> You can not check leg kicks just because this technique exists. That's only an option for fighters wich really have a great striking ability all around, wich Nick just doesn't have at all. There is no way he can defend kicks like that! He is just not good enough too do so.


"if a low level Muay Thai guy"
I didnt see low level muay Thai he throws his leg kicks with better technique than 75% of pro fighters in the UFC or SF and Nick did start checking so the part about how he cant doesn't have the skill to is IMO not the case.

Nick sucks so bad he wont be able to check a leg kick from Daily who's leg kick are not IMO as damaging as Cyborg's? I feel like you are just hating bobby, Ive known and read your posts for a long time now and Ive noticed you do it more and more as of late and that sucks!

Point blank Daily cant throw leg kicks with the same speed and accuracy as Cyborg did if he can he hasn't shown it. He dose however have that nice HLK.

Ive always had and still have respect for you but I guess we just have to disagree on Nicks skill sets.

This kind of leads into what Ive been felling for the last few days, I just see people take things so far into left or right field. I mean WTF are they dosing people's watter with agent orange?

The truth about this debate and the state of our community in general is all on display in this thread just look at all the hate, nobody wants a debate they just want to all be considered right or they just start kicking out insults and its bringing us down to a dare I say sherdog level.

Its been bad before but I dont think Ive seen more insults, baiting, statements with no other reason but to inflame other members than I have now, every post seems to be about how stupid this guy is or that fighter is a moron and if you think Diaz wont get KO'd well then **** you, you dipshit!

Its starting to bleed off into the entire forum, now people think its acceptable to just bash members with no real reason to do so.

Every other post KillerShark1985 has is a "hay you're a fool followed by strikeforce rules u noobs!" And he's a paid member who trolls the forums more than anyone paid and almost beats out some of the more trollish non paid members.


And where did the mods go? Ive had I non paid member drop some fairly offensive insults that IMO I might have been temp banned for you know what I got? Well we already infracted him for something else...

And that changes the rules? If he just got infracted maybe you should BAN him... I dont bitch a lot about bans because sometimes I get a little heated myself but we have 4 of the best in almost every thread and IMO it shows where we are headed and I dont like it.

If you have not noticed the number of posters other than the people that like to argue has dropped in at least the SF and UFC columns, I dont even see "new" posters and what I think is more alarming is I dont see the old guys that have been here forever posting.

WE all need to cool it with the name calling and insults.

Oh and maturity is not defined by how old you are it's defined by how you act.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Really good post Slapshot and I agree 110%. I've been on the forum almost as long as anybody and what you said is one of the reasons I only post maybe once or twice per month nowadays if that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not me, I'm too much of a MMA fan. Plus there isn't too much else to do cause it's snowing. I also like to see how conversations go!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> This kind of leads into what Ive been felling for the last few days, I just see people take things so far into left or right field. I mean WTF are the dosing people's watter with agent orange?
> 
> The truth about this debate and the state of our community in general is all on display in this thread just look at all the hate, nobody wants a debate they just want to all be considered right or they just start kicking out insults and its bringing us down to a dare I say sherdog level.
> 
> ...


Whole heartedly agree


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does agent orange have to do with MMA? Just to answer your comment, this is the purpose of forums. We express our opinion!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What does agent orange have to do with MMA? Just to answer your comment, this is the purpose of forums. We express our opinion!


berating other people for there opinion is not simply expressing yours. Im not saying you do that but others do and they go to extremes doing it. /end rant


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> "if a low level Muay Thai guy"
> I didnt see low level muay Thai he throws his leg kicks with better technique than 75% of pro fighters in the UFC or SF and Nick did start checking so the part about how he cant doesn't have the skill to is IMO not the case.
> 
> Nick sucks so bad he wont be able to check a leg kick from Daily who's leg kick are not IMO as damaging as Cyborg's? I feel like you are just hating bobby, Ive known and read your posts for a long time now and Ive noticed you do it more and more as of late and that sucks!
> ...



I think in my time here at this place, I realized what a Forum truly is. This is my first time in such a place. I have never been into a Forum community before.. I did signed into 2 other ones, one about traveling and one about Japan, but combined I probably only have 50 posts there if not less.

I wanted to be friends with everybody here and thought that this was even a possiblity, even if you have a different opinion. I was wrong and learned that pretty fast.
Then I thought it must work for the majority on here and I was wrong again. People turn there backs at you and it hurts. But I realized that is a Forum and things work that way I guess.

I think I could count the guys on here on one hand who would not turn around and say the other day, bobby what happened to you? You are an awful poster least..:sarcastic12: 

People like Rauno and Limba make this still a wonderful place to talk about the Sport we Love. You just have too look out for them and you will be fine. Myself however, I will always be the same. I post like I did 1 year ago and I will continue to do so now, because I realized how a Forum works.

For Diaz, I am probably the most critic person when it comes to Nick on here and you seem too me like a little Fan at least. 
That of course leaves us with a very different view into the discussion.

If Diaz would be ranked in the upper end of the top 10 WW's in the World, I wouldn't say a thing. But people truly believe that Nick is the only threat to GSP.

I also never said that Daley is going to use the same strategy then Cyborg did. I said if Alves would have been in there instead of Cyborg.
Daley, even though he should definitely use some of his kicks won't use that gameplan too much in my mind, because he believes he is the far superior striker with his hands only too.

For the Rest just remember, it's just a Forum and even people who liked you one day, won't like you the other. Just like Real Life I guess ;D

Also remember when you have a discussion with me, it will never go that way like you described earlier. But I will try to get my point across wich I believe and accept error's in my thoughts more then gladly.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> Really good post Slapshot and I agree 110%. I've been on the forum almost as long as anybody and what you said is one of the reasons I only post maybe once or twice per month nowadays if that.


I second that Street, and good post Slap, the board has definitely changed for the worse. Alas I am still here. Hopefully it won't get to the yahoo level of drivel.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did we get from talking about the last Strikeforce card to talking about the forum?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Add/adhd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You're making fun of me aren't you? This thread has started to run its' course!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> "if a low level Muay Thai guy"
> I didnt see low level muay Thai he throws his leg kicks with better technique than 75% of pro fighters in the UFC or SF and Nick did start checking so the part about how he cant doesn't have the skill to is IMO not the case.
> 
> Nick sucks so bad he wont be able to check a leg kick from Daily who's leg kick are not IMO as damaging as Cyborg's? I feel like you are just hating bobby, Ive known and read your posts for a long time now and Ive noticed you do it more and more as of late and that sucks!
> ...


well........ i try to be friends with everyone on this forum however some people are just jerks you can treason with or get hem to shutup, thats the sole reason why i get into stupid forum fights and i insult people i dislike, people think thy are tough over he internet but if you were talking to them face to face the conversation is a lot different.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's the same here. Sometimes I'm just misunderstood cause I'm quirky and keep to certain ways. But I'm working on it!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You're making fun of me aren't you? This thread has started to run its' course!


I hope you weren't the one that neg repped me. And no I wasn't making fun of you, I joking about this thread's inability to stay focused.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soakked said:


> I hope you weren't the one that neg repped me. And no I wasn't making fun of you, I joking about this thread's inability to stay focused.


Just like Nick Diaz!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it is true that this thread has got off track. Not sure that's true about Nick Diaz. And by the way I don't rep anyone!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it is true that this thread has got off track. Not sure that's true about Nick Diaz. And by the way I don't rep anyone!


Have you ever seen the man interviewed? It is true about Nick Diaz.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at times he will get off track but at times he does stay on track. I have seen the man get interviewed and agree he sometimes gets off track. However, he can stay on track!


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

About the finish, can anyone tell me how Cyborg's right hand slipped from his left biceps ? It seemed he had it securely locked in place and could wait out the next 10 seconds, but then somehow his left elbow goes up towards his head and his right hand gets loose.

Watching it over and over, I can't understand what force made his left elbow go up so much that his right hand slipped. It didn't seem like Nick was applying much pressure, he just capitalized on the opening.

Edit: I think he tried an escape that didn't work out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He probably panicked and of course people don't do things rationally when they panic. Yeah, he probably could've waited ten seconds but when your arm is being tweeked and you are in danger of getting a broken arm you probably don't think about ten seconds. You don't want to get injured!


----------

